# Anyone know who makes the rally IIs in this vid?



## linden_gto (Jan 9, 2017)

i guess i'm kind of old school, but i love the look of a stepped rim without trims rings. the pic below shows the rims i am interested in - available from Coker. they have both the 15" rally I and rally II available in stepped lip. then, i ran across a video this morning i hadn't seen before. the car was wearing what appear to be 17" stepped rally IIs in chrome. year one, WV, ames - they all seems to offer the 17' version with the non-stepped lip and that's not what i'm looking for. does anyone know who makes the rims in the video??

https://www.cokertire.com/pontiac-rallye-ii-chrome.htm


----------



## linden_gto (Jan 9, 2017)

try again


----------



## linden_gto (Jan 9, 2017)

no one?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

they look like these >>

Firebird Parts | WV8834042 | 18 X 8 Billet Aluminum Pontiac Rally II Wheel With 4-1/2 Backspacing | Classic Industries


----------



## linden_gto (Jan 9, 2017)

GTO JUDGE said:


> they look like these >>
> 
> Firebird Parts | WV8834042 | 18 X 8 Billet Aluminum Pontiac Rally II Wheel With 4-1/2 Backspacing | Classic Industries


i think you're absolutely right!! thanks very much.

i was hoping they were 17s and not 18s. also a tad pricey, but they do look good.

thanks again! :grin2:


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Gaddam that's a baddassss GTO!!!


----------



## linden_gto (Jan 9, 2017)

considering the wheels in the video (from Classic Industries) only come in 18", it looks like i'll fall back to the original plan of 15" stepped Rally lls in 7"/8" chrome.
should look awfully good - will post pics when i can.


----------



## brad900 (Mar 1, 2016)

What about Year One wheels. Not exact but close and 17"


----------



## Dream Goat (Feb 19, 2017)

Try US Mag. Just got a set of 18's from them


----------



## linden_gto (Jan 9, 2017)

brad900 said:


> What about Year One wheels. Not exact but close and 17"


to me, those wheels look good on the '68 and later GTOs, but not that great on the early cars. i much prefer the 'stepped' lip look over this large, flat lip.


----------



## linden_gto (Jan 9, 2017)

Dream Goat said:


> Try US Mag. Just got a set of 18's from them


you are right - they have some great options. the 'trans am' looks like a nice wheel and some of their billet/forged wheels in resto mod and pro-touring are great also.

thanks for the info.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

the best looking most agressice rallyII wheel/tire combo ever made were the '70-72 JW-KN-KR small centered 15x7's shod with F60x15 or G60x15 small raised white letter GoodYear PolyGlas tires. Standard equipment on a '70-72 TransAm & avail on select '71 & 72 Pontiac Abodys & Formulas, there is no mistaking the design of the "step" of the outer rim. Nothing later comes close. The big lip Year1 cast alum wheel pays homage to the JW wheel style, but looks cartoonish, in my opinion, even on a 2nd Gen T/A.


----------



## linden_gto (Jan 9, 2017)

you're talking about these, right?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

*yes* the only wheels avail on a '70 1/2 T/A. 
a deep dish trim ring was optional equip, but the JW wheels & F60x15's look absolute Beast Mode without the expensive original style trim rings.


----------

